# Neve - Serra de Nogueira - 22.01.2013 - (aprox. 1000 msnm)



## Z13 (22 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Boa tarde,

aproveitando a desilusão que foi a queda de neve na zona urbana de Bragança, dei um salto à zona de Gostei/Formil onde a acumulação era bem evidente! 

Como não ia preparado, tirei as fotos com o telemóvel que, após 10 minutos com temperaturas de *-1,0ºC* (e com a bateria praticamente cheia!) deixou de funcionar...

E pedem os americanos umas centenas de euros por isto!?

Ficam os registos!
























































Aqui uma vítima dos temporais a impedir a passagem... 














O perfil dos meus pneus tem 16cm...





Espero que apreciem!


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Grandes fotos


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Tão linda que está a Serra da Nogueira  Excelentes fotos! Obrigada.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 14:24)

Muito bom, o nevão do ano, certamente não haverá outro igual  .


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

Excelentes fotos  boa acumulação


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Excelentes. Grande nevão
Espero que pelo Carnaval se repita


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 20:42)

Linda, a serra!!!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Que espectáculo de fotos 

Foi por pouco que Bragança não teve grande nevão, só era preciso que a cota tivesse sido 100/200m mais baixa, mas algum dia havemos de ter um nevão a sério.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2013 às 12:15)

Na terça, ainda passei na zona de Espinhosela/Oleiros, que penso já ficar dentro da área do Parque Natural de Montesinho, a 875 msnm e a "camada" era superior à de Nogueira... fica uma foto:





Circulava-se melhor porque tinha passado o Limpa-Neves!


----------



## ampa62 (25 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Z13 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> aproveitando a desilusão que foi a queda de neve na zona urbana de Bragança, dei um salto à zona de Gostei/Formil onde a acumulação era bem evidente!
> 
> ...


----------

